# The Doctor



## Ryis16 (Dec 17, 2012)

Everyone!
I have an idea, but I cannot do it alone.
As you all are probably aware, this Friday 12/21, marks the â€œEnd of the Worldâ€. Now, nothing is going to happen but why not have a little fun while weâ€™re at it?!
How does this sound?
At 11:59 PM eastern standard time on Thursday, 12/20, everyone post the word â€œ*Doctor*â€ on their blog. Post it on every blog you have. Twitter, Facebook, txt it to your friends. Put it everywhere.
Flood the Internet with *Doctor.*
Please spread this around everyone, I need your help. Letâ€™s make Martha proud


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2012)

You do realize it's just a tv show right?


----------



## Namba (Dec 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;anwy2MPT5RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE[/video]


----------



## Validuz (Dec 17, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize it's just a tv show right?



No no. There is a little doctor in all of us.

. . . That doesen't sound right.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 17, 2012)

Validuz said:


> No no. There is a little doctor in all of us.
> 
> . . . That doesen't sound right.



So that's why he loves humans so much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2012)

Validuz said:


> No no. There is a little doctor in all of us.


"Ooooh my!"


----------



## BRN (Dec 18, 2012)

Ryis16 said:


> eastern standard time



This is the problem with internet hoaxes :/


----------



## Furcade (Dec 18, 2012)

"Doctor" is great - it could mean anything. It could be, like, a call for emergency medical treatment (seeing as the world is ending, I guess there'll be a lot of that) or a reference to any breed of Doctor Who, or reference to the INXS song "Doctor", or reference to any actual PhD, MD or MBBS in history. I like this plan. Consider it tweeted.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 18, 2012)

:V I was planning on being a doctor for that day, but I guess I'll just have to post it on the internet instead.

In all seriousness, I agree with some of the posts above me.  However, this may be kind of fun to do.  And if something does become of this, such as the Doctor showing up or something of the sort, then I might post it on here.  You never know. . .


----------

